# Allenby



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Sometimes things pop up I just have to investigate, and this time it's an Allenby watch I ran across on Ebay. The font used for the wordmark, coupled with the A in shield looks just like a 1960s Allaine. Now, much as I like some of the watches, Allaine doesn't strike me as a brand anyone would go to the trouble of copying. I've not come across Allenby as a trademark of Allaine or anyone associated with the brand.

Mikrolisk says Allenby was registered by Mustang Watch SA, which I confirmed - registered in 1956 in Basle, renewed in 76, by which time they had moved to Geneva. But then I found other watches on Ebay signed "Allenby by Helsa", using the wordmark exactly as originally registered by Mustang. Helsa Watch SA moved to Porrentruy around 1957 and would have been neighbours of Allaine Watch in the early 1960s, until the company folded about 1966, though it reappeared again later.

Did Mustang ever make watches, or did they just collect and license out trademarks? Anyone know anything about them, or Helsa? I'm just intrigued.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Another possibility I suppose is Allaine made 'Allenby' watches under license after Helsa folded. They just didn't put "by Allaine" on them. I'd buy the one that's on Ebay to get a closer look, except it doesn't work and the postage from Germany is more than I'd be willing to pay for the watch.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Just found a 1957 advert by Helsa Watch on ecrater.com (vintagepaperandsalvage). The one top right looks very similar to the Allenby I bought, with the Desa 221 movement, which dates it to 1970 according to Ranfft. All very intriguing.


----------

